
TDD Changed My Life - ericelliott
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/tdd-changed-my-life-5af0ce099f80
======
nan0
Great story! My favorite class in uni was a class called "Software Testing and
QA" where it was primarily focused on TDD. We went from simple unit tests to a
full deployment pipeline.

